# co2 service by carrier.



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (17 Jun 2008)

After briefly chatting to my co2 guy, hes interested in running a refill service via carrier.  

Hes thinking of the following deals at the moment.

1) A normal refill service.
2) A rental service for those with out of date cylinders or no cylinders.
3) Re-certification on out of date cylinders (possibly).

Hes checking out carrier prices and the other logistics.. for instance, carriers have to have a license to ship compressed gas.  Once he's come back to me Ill keep you all updated on this thread.

If all goes well, we should have a mail order co2 refill service at reasonable prices including shipping that can turn around in only a few days, no matter where you are in the country.  He's likely to be very competitive.

Anyway, watch this space.. Ill keep you all updated.

cheers..


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2008)

Guess the idea is working out, nice to see a plan come together  
Thanks for the update, I will be watching this space


----------



## ziggy_909 (17 Jun 2008)

love this website..

Light the fuse and step back a few feet..!!!!

cheers ...


----------



## nickyc (17 Jun 2008)

ziggy_909 said:
			
		

> Light the fuse and step back a few feet..!!!!



Please don't!  Not with so many cylinders in the queue   



			
				ziggy_909 said:
			
		

> love this website.....


  Me too!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (18 Jun 2008)

lol 

one of the reasons we set this place up was to drive the hobby and get more resources for us all  I dont think that part of it will ever end.

Hopefully Chris the co2 man will come good.. it all depends on carrier costs as to whether its financially viable for everyone.. but if theres a way, he'll find it.


----------



## Wolfenrook (18 Jun 2008)

Fingers crossed Matt.  Dan's prices are fantastic, but I seriously prefer not to 'bin' stuff that is reusable where possible.

Ade


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed Matt.  Dan's prices are fantastic, but I seriously prefer not to 'bin' stuff that is reusable where possible.
> Ade


I mentioned this to Dan before also and he was going to look into it, maybe he can also come up with something similar.
The more the merrier!


----------



## Music man (22 Jun 2008)

Any more news on this please ?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (22 Jun 2008)

Music man said:
			
		

> Any more news on this please ?



not as yet, Ill chase him up.


----------



## Garuf (22 Jun 2008)

Please do, I've 3 co2 bottles that need filling.


----------



## TDI-line (22 Jun 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Please do, I've 3 co2 bottles that need filling.



Snap.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (22 Jun 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awaiting reply


----------



## Wolfenrook (23 Jun 2008)

Would be doubly good if he is able to refill the Lunapet type cylinders.  They have standard fittings and have passed all the relevant EU tests, just no sticker with a brand on them.

I still intend to use an FE as my primary, but been able to get my 'backup' refilled would be handy as well.

Ade


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (23 Jun 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> Would be doubly good if he is able to refill the Lunapet type cylinders.  They have standard fittings and have passed all the relevant EU tests, just no sticker with a brand on them.
> 
> I still intend to use an FE as my primary, but been able to get my 'backup' refilled would be handy as well.
> 
> Ade




He'll be able to refill any cylinder in date with standard fittings, no matter what shape or size  so all the JBL units also qualify for this as do most of the other refillable types.

Ive had a reply from Chris, and hes currently trying to do a deal with a national carrier to get the price as cheap as he can for everyone.. so watch this space, should hear in a few days whether its going to work out.  As said, its all going to be carrier price dependent.. too much and it just wont be viable. But we'll see how he goes, hes a good guy and will work as hard as he can for us.

As a footnote, there will be no commission in this for me (although he offered it). Ive asked him to just keep the prices as low as he can instead


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jun 2008)

Well done Matt 

Sam


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (25 Jun 2008)

ok.. sorry guys but this isnt going to work out.

all the carriers we spoke to want Â£25 just to ship!  Chris normally charges Â£10 for a refill, so that makes it Â£35 which is way over what we need it to be.

Hes going to keep trying to find a cheaper carrier, but its not looking hopeful.

was worth a shot!


----------



## a1Matt (25 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> ok.. sorry guys but this isnt going to work out.
> 
> all the carriers we spoke to want Â£25 just to ship!  Chris normally charges Â£10 for a refill, so that makes it Â£35 which is way over what we need it to be.
> 
> ...



Damn courier charges!  I have come across this before.  It was worth a shot though and I for one appreciate the time you put into it


----------



## Garuf (25 Jun 2008)

How about setting up a parcel style one, you send out a prepaid box that sends it to the co2 man who once filled sends it back, that'd be about Â£14 = Â£24 in total.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (25 Jun 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> How about setting up a parcel style one, you send out a prepaid box that sends it to the co2 man who once filled sends it back, that'd be about Â£14 = Â£24 in total.



Im not sure you can do that with compressed gas.. but if you dont mind giving a call to find out who knows!


----------



## Egmel (25 Jun 2008)

Why don't you ask who Dan uses for his FEs, they only seem to charge Â£8 each way.


----------



## a1Matt (25 Jun 2008)

Egmel said:
			
		

> Why don't you ask who Dan uses for his FEs, they only seem to charge Â£8 each way.



good idea! 

It might also not cost any more to ship multiple bottles at once.  I know that if I use the parcelforce account at my workplace I could send one, two , or three FE's and the cost wouldn't change.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (25 Jun 2008)

yeah that price was upto 10kg. Which might make it worth it for some.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> yeah that price was upto 10kg. Which might make it worth it for some.


10Kg delivered to your door and taken back again! might be worth it, now where can I hide the dam thing??? lol


----------



## JamesM (25 Jun 2008)

Egmel said:
			
		

> Why don't you ask who Dan uses for his FEs, they only seem to charge Â£8 each way.


But they deliver a week late  I don't think Dan is very happy with them atm...


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jun 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> But they deliver a week late  I don't think Dan is very happy with them atm...


And also 8+8+10refil=Â£26, can refill them locally for Â£25 as most people can also!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (25 Jun 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly


----------

